# Bridgeport remanufacture



## Richard King (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone who only read a few forums.  Take a look at this job.  Its a heck of a good Job!

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16025-BP-2J-Rebuild


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 16, 2013)

It's also the project of the month. Well deserved I might add.

 "Billy G"


----------

